# 2005 Tour of Connecticut



## Charlie Schuessler (May 10, 2005)

Velo News.com is reporting the 3-day Sparta Cycling Tour of Connecticut to be held May 20-22.

http://www.velonews.com/pr/prn/articles/7846.0.html

It may be FUN to check professional riders spinning in Southern New England...

If I go it is to see the 62-mile Climbing Stage...


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (May 22, 2005)

*After 2-Days*

Velonews.com is reporting that after two days, two dramatically different courses - same result. Vassili Davidenko (Navigators Insurance) took the second stage of the Tour of Connecticut almost as easily as he took the first. The "almost" is because on Saturday, he had to climb nearly 8000 feet in 60 miles to win. 

Still, while he conceded that his form "is good," Davidenko added that the victory "was about my team." 

http://www.velonews.com/race/dom/articles/8076.0.html

After two days of racing there is less than 30-seconds between the leaders…and it’s happening in Southern New England…


----------

